# Logon Failure



## Lee.Hopkins (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope this is the correct thread for this problem.
I have a web application that uses a service account (for a third party software)
It is using SSO single sign on, but once or twice a day when i try to go to the web Page(internal web site) i get an error unable to logon......
i go to the server do an iisreset and all is good for a the rest of the day (mostly)
but i look in the events log security i see a logon failur:
Reason the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this machine.

my network guys say it has the correct permissions.

any ideas:4-dontkno
iisreset fixes the issue for a while ?????


----------



## Galdarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Lee.Hopkins said:


> I hope this is the correct thread for this problem.
> I have a web application that uses a service account (for a third party software)
> It is using SSO single sign on, but once or twice a day when i try to go to the web Page(internal web site) i get an error unable to logon......
> i go to the server do an iisreset and all is good for a the rest of the day (mostly)
> ...


Hey Lee,
Could you provide more info, this is really not enough to go on.
What is the web app? Is the service account a Windows domain server account?
What is the exact error from event viewer?
Also have you tried googling the event log error?
Hope this helps to get things moving forward for you. :grin:


----------



## Lee.Hopkins (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes this is a windows domain service account.
I get a Security error in event viewer and System error in event viewer.
The system error is
DCOM got error "Lonon failure: the users has not been granted teh requested logon type at this computer." and unamboe to logon xx\xxxxxxxxx in order to run the server
Source DCOM, Category None, Event ID 10004
The security error is
Logon Failure Reason: the users has not been granted the requested logon type at this machine
Logon type 4
logon process DCOMSCM
Authentication Package: negotiate

The application is GEMS from computershare.com, They say they have never seen this issue before ? sure


----------



## Galdarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Troubleshooting tips:
Are others using this program without issue? If not try a new/different domain user account. 
Logon type 4 is a batch file login, check the code in the batch file, use minimal instructions. I am not familiar with this program GEMS so forgive me if this does not apply but you might also try creating a new profile or recreating your profile for GEMS before testing a different domain account to use with it. (backup data 1st as necessary of course 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lee.Hopkins (Jan 4, 2011)

The really strange part is the i can temporaly fix ths issue by doing an iisreset and everything works great for hours.
That is what is really driving me nuts


----------

